# Prince Phillip



## SueEK (Apr 9, 2021)

So very sad to hear of the passing of HRH Prince Phillip.


----------



## rosalindb (Apr 9, 2021)

He had a good innings, but question is this, will Harry turn up and will Meghan?


----------



## SueEK (Apr 9, 2021)

rosalindb said:


> He had a good innings, but question is this, will Harry turn up and will Meghan?


Good question, I’m sure Harry will come but unsure whether Meghan will. It’s not about them anyway, I feel for the Queen mostly and my sadness is for her.


----------



## Lanny (Apr 9, 2021)

So sad! Didn’t quite reach his 100th birthday to get a telegram from his wife but, he had a pretty long & good life all the same! I feel sorry for the Queen to have lost such a close partner that was by her side for so long.


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 9, 2021)

A great no nonsense guy! I think he was probably underestimated by the general public due to his much publicized gaffs but had extensive knowledge of many subjects and a lot of very good qualities including a sharp intellect and wit. I feel it is a sad loss for the country. 
I hope that his passing triggers some reconciliation between his grandsons. It is very sad to see two brothers so publicly at odds, especially given their traumatic early life. 
I am sure the queen will miss his counsel as well as his companionship. Condolences to her.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Apr 9, 2021)

Very sad he did not get to his birthday. A loyal dedicated royal and very conscientious. I think we will not see many more like him. A sad day but may he be allowed to rest and the family be comforted as any of us need to be at this time.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 9, 2021)

I just burst into tears and said Awww - poor lady.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 9, 2021)

trophywench said:


> I just burst into tears and said Awww - poor lady.



Exactly my reaction too Jenny


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 9, 2021)

My Sympathies to the Queen and her family. RIP Prince Philip.
Our country has lost a great man and the Queen a life long partner.


----------



## AndBreathe (Apr 9, 2021)

He was a man who lived a rich and colourful life in an enthusiastic way.

It's sad he didn't make 100, and a shame circumstances will dictate his funeral is a private affair, rather than that which he would have had.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 9, 2021)

AndBreathe said:


> It's sad he didn't make 100, and a shame circumstances will dictate his funeral is a private affair, rather than that which he would have had.


As I understand it this is what he wanted.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 10, 2021)

Yes - he hated fuss, personally, from what I've ever heard or seen.

Remember what he said to that photographer who was keeping the subjects of a group photo of him and his old service mates, waiting? (Just take the f-ing picture!)

Advice to British business - Get your fingers out!


----------



## AndBreathe (Apr 10, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> As I understand it this is what he wanted.


I'd tend to agree with you, however, very often funerals are for others, rather than the departed.  By that time, they are gone.

I hate funerals, and have never been to one where I have not ended up a snivelling wreck, but they can also be wonderful things where fond memories are shared and folks tell you things about the person you never knew.

Both my parents' funerals were huge affairs; not in their pomp or grandeur, but in terms of people attending.  In both cases the church overflowed with the service relayed outside.  Whilst I found it utterly overwhelming it was hugely uplifting that people (the majority of whom were complete strangers to me) had come to pay their respects and send off people who had touched their lives in some way.  For me, it was a show of the people they were, and the things they had done for their family and for many, many others.

My parents were far from perfect, like the rest of us, but I'm extremely proud to be their daughter.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 12, 2021)

While I am a dyed in the wool republican, Prince Philip was a fine man, with an admirable record of military and public service, and overcame active dislike by the “establishment” back in the day because he wasn’t the right “type”. ER will be lost without him.

That said, that is no excuse for the BBC to shut down its output to show endless queues of “royal experts” for a whole day.

And it’s a good job there’s a lockdown on, so folk won’t notice his status doesn’t “entitle” him to a state funeral, notwithstanding he deserves one. Not the right type.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 12, 2021)

Apparently - he always said to ER to just shove him on the back of a Landrover and drive him to Windsor pdq - and that was what was formalised and planned - from Admiralty Arch to St Georges Chapel.


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 12, 2021)

mikeyB said:


> While I am a dyed in the wool republican, Prince Philip was a fine man, with an admirable record of military and public service, and overcame active dislike by the “establishment” back in the day because he wasn’t the right “type”. ER will be lost without him.
> 
> That said, that is no excuse for the BBC to shut down its output to show endless queues of “royal experts” for a whole day.
> 
> And it’s a good job there’s a lockdown on, so folk won’t notice his status doesn’t “entitle” him to a state funeral, notwithstanding he deserves one. Not the right type.


BBC annoyed me too, everything I’d set my video for on Friday night failed, just because of Prince Philip, and I still don’t know when the final of Masterchef will be.  Now don’t get me wrong, that sounds very trivial and I’m not actually anti-royalist, and I don’t doubt that Prince Philip was a great man and it will be very sad for the Queen and his family.  But he was 99 and had been frail for some time so hardly a great surprise.  By all means put rolling news and tributes on BBC1 then you’ve done your duty, paid your respects to him and the people who do like to watch that sort of thing can do so.  But surely no-one would consider it disrespectful if the other channels were allowed to continue as normal?  Apparently BBC1, BBC2, BBC Scotland and BBC Alba were all showing exactly the same thing, and BBC4 was shut down completely with a message on it saying “programming on BBC4 is suspended, please see BBC1 for an important news message.”  WHY?  Can’t people be allowed to choose what they watch?  There’s paying respects and then going totally over the top!  I’ve heard the news, yes it’s sad for his family and he was a great man, the Queen will indeed be lost without him, but I don’t need to have it rammed down my throat for hours on end, life has to go on for the rest of us!

I hope that little tirade doesn’t cause anyone any offence, none is intended, maybe I’m overreacting a bit too. Even if his actual funeral is not televised I’m sure there will be some sort of memorial to him shown, that’s wonderful but please not on all the channels at the same time!


----------



## Robin (Apr 12, 2021)

Sally71 said:


> I hope that little tirade doesn’t cause anyone any offence, none is intended, maybe I’m overreacting a bit too. Even if his actual funeral is not televised I’m sure there will be some sort of memorial to him shown, that’s wonderful but please not on all the channels at the same time!


I was cross about the Masterchef final too. I’m sure if Philip had known it would be cancelled, he'd have come out with one of his pithy epithets!


----------



## Lilian (Apr 12, 2021)

I suppose they thought it would be disrespectful to put on anything 'frivolous'.     But once again they are forcing their opinions on people who do not necessarily agree with them yet are still forced to pay for this privilege.   However whatever my opinions are of having a royal family I did have a lot of respect and admiration for Prince Philip, and feel for any woman (Queen or not) who has lost her husband and companion of many years.


----------



## Lanny (Apr 13, 2021)

@Sally71 & @Robin The Master Chef final is now going to be on BBC 1 tomorrow, Thursday 14/04/21 at 8pm. I was waiting all week to see it too! I think it’s probably Tom or Aluxina if she can get all her timings right?  I’ll probably catch it on Friday on iPlayer if I can’t stay up for it!


----------



## Robin (Apr 13, 2021)

Lanny said:


> @Sally71 & @Robin The Master Chef final is now going to be on BBC 1 tomorrow, Thursday 14/04/21 at 8pm. I was waiting all week to see it too! I think it’s probably Tom or Aluxina if she can get all her timings right?  I’ll probably catch it on Friday on iPlayer if I can’t stay up for it!


Tomorrow is Wednesday, btw, But yes, Yay! Tomorrow.


----------



## Lanny (Apr 13, 2021)

Oops! Good thing I put the date as well!


----------



## MAC2020 (Apr 16, 2021)

"It's mine to lose!" Love, love love the confidence. 

I imagine if I was half as confident in half the things I need to do, well, probably wouldn't stress as much!!!! (and my BG would be much better which means I probably wouldn't be posting or be a member on here!)


----------



## Northerner (Apr 17, 2021)

Quite amused by a little anecdote about Philip - he was reviewing some service personnel and made a beeline for a woman with a lot of medals on her uniform. 'Ah, that's a lot of medals, what branch did you work in?' The woman was struck dumb with terror and couldn't speak  'Ah!', said the Duke, 'Secret Service, eh?'


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 20, 2021)

Can’t tell the difference between sarcasm and wit, Northie? He couldn’t.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Apr 20, 2021)

Prince Philip came to our school during a visit to Oz for a tree-planting ceremony, for some reason. We had to line up along one of the roads for his motorcade and we were supposed to wave flags and stuff like we cared. 

That night my brother and some of the other bad boys went and dug up the tree and replaced it with a dead little sapling thing. Shock, horror!

Looking back, I still think it was pretty funny. Not that I ever had any feelings against Philip, or really any interest in him one way or the other. But the occasion was so bogus.


----------

